# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  ارسال فایل از طریق آیدی یاهو

## kooroush

با سلام خدمت تمامی اساتید !
یک مدت پیش تو یک سایت برنامها دیدم که تمام امیدم رو از دست دادم که چرا اینقدر اطلاعاتم تو وی بی پائینه ! :گریه: 
بگذریم !
برنامه از این قرار بود که شما ایمیل و پسور خودت رو می زدی (مثل یاهو مسنجر ) بعد وارد می شدی بعد ایمیل قربانی رو می زدی و بعد فایلت رو انتخاب می کردی و ارسال می کردی و بدون اجازه از قربانی فایل به داخل سیستمش می رفت ! 
برای نوشتن چنین برنامه ای باید چی کار کرد !
آیا کسی نمونه اش رو داره ؟
من فقط تبلیغاتش رو دیدم !

----------


## kooroush

کسی نیست جوابمون رو بده !؟

----------


## kooroush

مدیرها و اساتید گل روزگار ! هیچکی نیست یک سر نخی چیزی در این زمینه به ما بده ؟

----------


## Black_Strom

سلام عزیزم
ببین من در این حد می دونم چون برای کافی نت نرم افزارهای زیادی ساختم
با tcp/ip  و شبکه باید تسلط کافی داشته باشی ...

----------

